# Pig Growth Weight?



## RazrRebel (Apr 16, 2013)

Hey guys, I have two pigs already. These two were wormy and sickly when I got them. Anyway they were about 25 lbs. and said to be 9 weeks old. Long story short they are doing great. Had them about 2 months now. They look to be about 100 lbs. now. Well any way I'm thinking about buying a set of breeders. The guy I'm talking too has them for 60 each. He has a great reputation and sells a lot of pigs They are a Tamworth, Yorkshire cross. These are 6 weeks old. How much should they weigh at 6 weeks? Reason I'm asking is when I bought the other two I think their weight was low for their age. Just wondering about how big it should be when I get there tomorrow to pick one up.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

$60 is a great price even for feeder weaner piglets.

On ThePigSite.com they have a growth chart that says at six weeks to expect them to be about 27 lbs at six weeks.

That weight will depend on the breed, the line, the season (colder weather slows growth), how big the litter was, how much milk the sow was producing and how much supplemental feed the piglets got as well as if they were dewormed or not if parasites are at issue.

See:

http://www.thepigsite.com/stockstds/17/growth-rate

http://www.thepigsite.com/pighealth/article/307/efficient-production

Cheers,

-Walter Jeffries
Sugar Mountain Farm
Pastured Pigs, Sheep & Kids
in the mountains of Vermont
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/


----------



## RazrRebel (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks Walter!


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

There is a nifty little book "Garth Pig Stockmanship Standards" that is filled with charts on just this sort of thing. I have the paper copy but it is also online at:

http://www.thepigsite.com/stockstds/1/pig-stockmanship-standards

Lots of good info for this topic.


----------

